# Another preview of the Ghost



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Jeff Yagher has finished sculpting Monarch's "Ghost of Castel-Maré," which will hit shelves sometime next year. Scott McKillo sent me a waist-down pic, which shows a lot of the base. WANNA SEE?


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks Todd for the update - As always... This one is going to be great, too. The base is not what I had thought it would be - The design looks great! Can't wait to have it.

Gerry-Lynn & Sherry


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Looks super cool so far!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

SWEET! Can't wait to see the rest of it. Man this thing is lookin' really cool! Thanks again Todd P.!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice clean sculpt !! I WANT one...........NO...I want TWO !!!!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Wilikers! Thanks Todd. Looks very cool...Is there a reason why we can not see the whole pic?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for looking, folks.

Fluke, I think Scott just wants to wait until Nosferatu is actually in people's hands before he starts showing off the next kit. I'm just as anxious as anyone to see the rest.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

That really looks great!! Can't wait to see the rest, but, I guess I'll _have to!!!_


Wayne


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

Very, very cool. I love what he's done with the base!


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Love it! Can't wait to see the rest! I'll definitely be getting one of these!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Todd... Man I can't wait!


Howdy DREAMER :wave: Wus up ol' buddy?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

now this one absolutly screams to be glow in the dark.... i mean its a ghost!


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

COOOOOOL!

"drool...drool..."


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the top part will look like Bill Cosby in Ghost Dad.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

SWWWEEETTT! Can't wait. Quality and thought show! Thrush.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

The drawing showed us the top half, the photo shows the bottom, I've got a pretty good idea of what the finished kit will look like, and I love it!...otto


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

razorwyre1 said:


> now this one absolutly screams to be glow in the dark.... i mean its a ghost!


That would be a great idea if it weren't for the impossibility of hiding seams on glow-in-the-dark styrene kits.

The sculpt looks great so far. I'm really looking forward to seeing some build-ups to see what people create with paint schemes. :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I don't remember having heard of the GHOST before this forum.Did it just pop out of someone's head recently,or did the idea come during the 60's era.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Zombie_61 said:


> That would be a great idea if it weren't for the impossibility of hiding seams on glow-in-the-dark styrene kits.


Not impossible, just very tricky and time consuming.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> That would be a great idea if it weren't for the impossibility of hiding seams on glow-in-the-dark styrene kits.
> 
> The sculpt looks great so far. I'm really looking forward to seeing some build-ups to see what people create with paint schemes. :thumbsup:


And of course, if you really wanted to, you could paint using glow paints. Takes care of the seam problem...


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> I don't remember having heard of the GHOST before this forum.Did it just pop out of someone's head recently,or did the idea come during the 60's era.


The Ghost is a Monarch original, inspired by the Forgotten Prisoner. In fact, it's meant to be the same character. The sculptor, Jeff Yagher, is a fan of the Prisoner.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Todd P. said:


> The Ghost is a Monarch original, inspired by the Forgotten Prisoner. In fact, it's meant to be the same character. The sculptor, Jeff Yagher, is a fan of the Prisoner.


And it shows! Looks like they are about to hit another one out of the park! Great looking teaser! :thumbsup: 
Jim and Judy's Horror Models


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

It's a winner, even half-seen.

I'm curious, tho, if he tracked down the original CREEPY (or was it EERIE?) issue and modeled the sculpt after the characters in the story? Never seen it myself so I won't know one way or t'other.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool update from Scott, looking forward to seeing all of Jeff's work! 
When I first saw it I thought it might join up with the right side of the prisoner kit, so that it would make a diorama. I can picture the ghost leaving his "mortal remains" to ascend the staircase and confront his captor. But looking at it again I don't think the line up of the background is there...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*IMAGIN THIS SITUATION:*

*Some kids dad says......."Hey son whats that?"*....*"Its a model of the Ghost of Castle Mare"*......*"Gee son, that reminds me of a kit that I had...called 'The Forgotten Prisoner"*.....*"golly dad...its based off the same charactor!"*

The kids Dad turns out to be an director, writer or exectutive for some BIG studio in Hollywood and a KILLER film is developed...not some cheezball flick mind you...I mean something better if not equal to the Pirates flicks.

Monarch Models gets a nice big chunk of change for the rights...we get a cool film and Monarch gets major fundage for MORE SWELL KITS! 

Pant, pant, pant.....ok..ok.. I'll calm down....but would that be sweet or what?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

FLUKE ! Are you off your meds again ? :freak:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Meds....What meds? .....OH CRAP!


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Oh yea! It’s going to be one He&% of a great X-Mas. I'll be working more OT so I can make more $ so I can buy multiple Ghost kits...........
I'm like Freaking FLPPIN-OUT!! Since Monarch and Moebius my Bio Computer hasn't been this whacked since the seventies.
Fluke, whom needs pharmaceuticals ?

“Just smile and wave boys, 

Smile and wave”!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Just be careful what you wave LT., I got in big trouble that way once !


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

That is so cool!!! I can't wait until this kit comes out!!!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

that is lookin' so cool . can't wait to get a hold of this one !! 
hb


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

What a tease! Looks great and I can imagine that fiends chains clanking around that creepy old castle!


----------



## MODELGUY (Aug 15, 2000)

Was'nt the Forgotten Prisoner story from Creepy or Eerie online before? I thought there was a copy of the article somewhere.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

MODELGUY said:


> Was'nt the Forgotten Prisoner story from Creepy or Eerie online before? I thought there was a copy of the article somewhere.



I'm sure I heard something about that too. I love those old horror mags!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

_The Forgotten Prisoner of Castel-Maré_ was created (and copyrighted) by the staff of Famous Monsters of Filmland magazine; i.e., Forrest J. Ackerman. The magazine was supposedly going to create an entire back story and publish an article about it, but it never materialized.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Well,if anyone looking at this post is a good story teller,he could probably make up a good one.


----------



## MODELGUY (Aug 15, 2000)

*No Bones about it lol*

I saved the thumbs down for the bad joke lol.Can't wait for the artwork for this.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Not sure if the back story has been revealed yet or not so this may be old news. In the new issue of Amazing Figure Modeler there is a full page cartoon ad for the Ghost of Castle Mare model telling us who he is and where he came from. Issue #40. This is going to be a great model now knowing who he is.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

This is Kool! I'm inches away from finishing The Forgotten Prisioner. I had to repaint most of him because originally painted the stones in a light primer grey which got repainted because I liked the way I did the Nosferatu stones so much, I repiainted the FP stones to match. I'm also changing the colour of his clothes from blue to new....you'll have to wait and see.

Hope Scott brings The Ghost out soon!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I Wanna See The Box Art!!!!!!


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

That's an interesting base.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Duck Fink said:


> I Wanna See The Box Art!!!!!!


I wanna see the kit...in my collection!


----------

